# Huisache (Acacia sp.) root ball slabbed



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Finally got around to cutting up the root ball that I got with the last large Huisache tree that I "collected" a little while back. Not saying the wood is especially hard, but it took 2 good chains to get these 3 slabs. First is ~2.5 in. thick- for some projects in mind, second is 4-5 in thick, last is 1- 5 inches. Sorry for the shading, but it's hot here already, 20 in chainsaw there for scale.
Really like the grain patterns.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

PURTY!!! Is that the same as flaming box elder under scientific name??


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Tennessee Tim said:


> PURTY!!! Is that the same as flaming box elder under scientific name??


Tim--Nope! It's more related Mesquites and Locusts. Haven't found FBE around here yet though.


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

So what do you mean by "collected"?


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

A euphemism, was part of a tree that a friend wanted "gone", hence I added it to my wood collection.
I took it inside since it might rain over next few days, splashed some DNA on one to show graining.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Very cool looking stuff.
Now that's my idea of "Live Edge". It makes my creative juices flow.

I know working with root balls is a pain and hard on chain saws and equipment due to the dirt/rocks, but the internal finds are always incredible.
I wish there was more of these finds available.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Da Aardvark said:


> I wish there was more of these finds available.


Just wait for a good wind storm, and watch for bulldozers clearing land. They're out there but you've got to be quick or they get burned or dumped in the landfill.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

cuerodoc: those are beautiful. Table tops, I hope?

"Flaming" Box Elder is probably the maple = _Acer negundo_.
Some call it Manitoba Maple.


----------

